# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Places to stay in Port Antonio

## ljbd

Planning a trip to Port Antonio in september. Any suggestions on where to stay. Last time i was there was in 1969. Need a pool and a safe friendly relaxed place. No AI and not too pricey

----------


## oliver

probably going to be pricey...best bet is a house on the water...

----------


## JitterBug

there are a variety of properties at a reasonable rate . . . depending where you want to stay . . . price point?

----------


## newfiegirl59

Demontevin Lodge right near the center of town seemed really nice and in hindsight I wish we would have stayed there. We toured it and it's a historical property run as sort of a B&B 3 years ago the price was $79 US. It doesn't have AC. We ended up staying at the Jamaica Palace which is a beautiful property closer to The Blue Lagoon, and Frenchman's Reef. Much pricier at $175 per night.

----------


## Accompong

Just had a close friend return from a stay at Hotel Jamaican Colors  http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Rev...h_Jamaica.html

Nice pool, nice view, quiet and a bargain at @ $70-$75 US per night including the taxes.

Hope this helps.

Peace and Guidance

----------


## JitterBug

bill, jamaican colors is close to manchoneal, past long bay . . .

----------


## Accompong

> bill, jamaican colors is close to manchoneal, past long bay . . .


Hi Jitters,

Yes, I know it is.  As a matter of fact, I no longer like staying in Port Antonio proper (at least at the lower priced places I have used).  As I think I told you, I was once robbed by a break in just off the main street.  When I go now, I stay outside of town.  I think that is a good recommendation for people who have never visited Port Antonio before.

I love the area.  Just my personal opinion.

Peace and Guidance

----------


## Papa Georgie

In 2001 we stayed at Goblin Hill Villas outside of town.  A short walk to Frenchman's cove (beach) and the Blue Lagoon.
At that time there was not a large taxi network as in Negril.  We felt that without a car we were somewhat isolated.
The villa came with a cook...a very good one at that.

Checked Trip Advisor and they are still in operation.

The Villas:



The Pool:



The Blue Lagoon:



Frenchman's Cove:

----------


## sammyb

Tim Bamboo and Ivanhoe Guest House are both in town and good options.  I have stayed at Ivanhoe and toured Tim Bamboo, both are priced well with Ivanhoe probably a little cheaper.

Match Resort - Dolphin Bay area(have toured)

Bayview Villa Anchovey area (have stayed)

I posted reviews on tripadvisor for the properties I have stayed at and have photos there as well.

There are a few guest houses in the area as well some even with a/c if interested let me know and I will post phone numbers as there is no website etc

Love Portland any questions let me know.

----------


## ohliz

I think Fern Hill is still closed or I'd suggest that.

Needing a pool narrows it down a bit - Goblin on the higher end, Jamaican Colors I have also heard good things about.

Air BnB has a few places with a pool, one very inexpensive 15 mins from PA, the others more $ (Mockingbird Hill, for instance)

----------


## butterfly

Match resort is a very nice property.  I paid around $60 per night. A/C with pool very comfortable bed and flat screen t.v.  The food their is very good and their is a bar also.

----------


## ljbd

I still have some time your comments are helping me narrow it down. Probably try a few different places. I have found that prices can be negotiated if you just show up and the hotel/guesthouse is not full. It also is off season and that helps with the price.

----------


## sammyb

Yes, Fern Hill is still closed and from the looks of it will be for a while.  There is a villa on property that they rent out something like Lasonla Villa it's posted on tripadvisor under vacation rentals and has a pool but I can not recommend it ....have stayed twice and both times numerous issues.

The pool at Match and Bayview are both nice.

----------


## TAH

> Hi Jitters,
> 
> Yes, I know it is.  As a matter of fact, I no longer like staying in Port Antonio proper (at least at the lower priced places I have used).  As I think I told you, I was once robbed by a break in just off the main street.  When I go now, I stay outside of town.  I think that is a good recommendation for people who have never visited Port Antonio before.
> 
> I love the area.  Just my personal opinion.
> 
> Peace and Guidance


I realize this kind of thing can happen anywhere, but... I read a few months ago about a particularly brutal attempted rape/ possible attempted murder at a small hotel near Long Bay (Portland). I've been a bit gunshy about booking a trip to Portland since reading that and a couple other robbery stories in the area. It's a shame, because we really want to check out the area (that, Ochi, and Kingston are the last major coastal cities in JA that we haven't visited), but I fear for the Empress' safety (she's a beautiful girl, and attracts much attention). 

Talk me out of it (or into it, whatever). Please. I really want to see Portland, as does she.

----------


## JitterBug

tah, long bay has a long history of crack addiction. great place during the day, but come evening, best leave!! there is really nothing to hold anyone there once it gets dark, unless you are a crack user. . . .really lovely area, back road to reach falls is breathtaking . . . the whole coastline between port antonio and st. thomas is full of history and beautiful. lots to see. 

it's safe during the day . . . make plans to be where you are going to spend the night at sunset. . . . and enjoy yourself.

----------


## TAH

> tah, long bay has a long history of crack addiction. great place during the day, but come evening, best leave!! there is really nothing to hold anyone there once it gets dark, unless you are a crack user. . . .really lovely area, back road to reach falls is breathtaking . . . the whole coastline between port antonio and st. thomas is full of history and beautiful. lots to see. 
> 
> it's safe during the day . . . make plans to be where you are going to spend the night at sunset. . . . and enjoy yourself.


Good to know, thanks. Though the attack I had heard about happened in the couple's room. I'm not 100% clear whether it was a small hotel, or a guesthouse. The girl didn't/wouldn't name the place.

----------


## *vi*

TAH,

I just returned from Portland.  Solo for 11 nights and didn’t experience one moment of fear or trouble.  I stayed (for the first time) at a villa that will from now on be my Portland home away from home.  The property, located in Fairy Hill Gardens, is owned by a wonderful couple whose objective is to ensure their guests feel like family.  Not meddlesome, just attentive.  Seven units and all but two have AC.  I plan to post information about Winnifred Breeze soon, but if you are considering visiting Portland, I will be happy to pass on a contact number to you or anyone else via PM now.

Not disputing anything JitterBug posted because she is more knowledgeable about the area than I am, but I visited Long Bay quite a bit while I was there in October of last year as well as a few weeks ago.  I didn’t see crack users at anytime.  Could have been because I stayed mainly on the beach side and not in the community? Like she said, it's a beautiful area.

Two Long Bay bar/restaurants where I hang out are frequented well by tourists.  Most times I didn’t leave until dark and would hop a route taxi back to my room.  

I don’t know where the robberies you spoke of took place, but I’ve stayed at several properties in Portland (always alone) and never felt unsafe at any of them.  Again, I’m speaking from my own experiences.

I can recommend Match Resort, Tim Bamboo and Winnifred Breeze without hesitation.  Toss in Gee Jam, Trident Castle or the Palace if your pockets are that deep.  The other places I stayed are guesthouses/villas but because they don’t have AC, I won’t recommend them.

----------


## TAH

> TAH,
> 
> I just returned from Portland.  Solo for 11 nights and didn’t experience one moment of fear or trouble.  I stayed (for the first time) at a villa that will from now on be my Portland home away from home.  The property, located in Fairy Hill Gardens, is owned by a wonderful couple whose objective is to ensure their guests feel like family.  Not meddlesome, just attentive.  Seven units and all but two have AC.  I plan to post information about Winnifred Breeze soon, but if you are considering visiting Portland, I will be happy to pass on a contact number to you or anyone else via PM now.
> 
> Not disputing anything JitterBug posted because she is more knowledgeable about the area than I am, but I visited Long Bay quite a bit while I was there in October of last year as well as a few weeks ago.  I didn’t see crack users at anytime.  Could have been because I stayed mainly on the beach side and not in the community? Like she said, it's a beautiful area.
> 
> Two Long Bay bar/restaurants where I hang out are frequented well by tourists.  Most times I didn’t leave until dark and would hop a route taxi back to my room.  
> 
> I don’t know where the robberies you spoke of took place, but I’ve stayed at several properties in Portland (always alone) and never felt unsafe at any of them.  Again, I’m speaking from my own experiences.
> ...


Thanks for the info, vi. I was kinda hoping you'd respond here, as I had read your trip report a few months back and figured you'd know about the area. I feel somewhat better now, though still a bit apprehensive. We're not at all the AI type of people, we generally stay at smaller, low key places. No AC generally isn't a problem during the months we travel to JA, so that wouldn't be a deal breaker for me as long as there is a breeze and decent ventilation in the room. If you don't mind, I would appreciate the contact info, and any other quick tips you may have. Thanks again.

----------


## sammyb

Agree with Vi have never felt unsafe while in Portland...the complete opposite.  I'm naturally street smart so I never leave 'that" at home but never feared while there and a few times stayed in the Villa at Fern Hill which is VERY remote.  All other places I've stayed I too have felt safe.  I have read about issues in long bay and because of that I don't think I would stay in the area but it's not because I've felt unsafe while visiting.  I think you will love Port Antonio and all that the area has to offer.  Very different vibe there as compared to other parishes.

----------


## TAH

> Agree with Vi have never felt unsafe while in Portland...the complete opposite.  I'm naturally street smart so I never leave 'that" at home but never feared while there and a few times stayed in the Villa at Fern Hill which is VERY remote.  All other places I've stayed I too have felt safe.  I have read about issues in long bay and because of that I don't think I would stay in the area but it's not because I've felt unsafe while visiting.  I think you will love Port Antonio and all that the area has to offer.  Very different vibe there as compared to other parishes.


Thanks, I really appreciate the responses. I'm a very street wise guy, and we love to get off the beaten track, but some of the stories I'd read combined with having never been to that side of the island (and the fact that the misses is very attractive) gave me second thoughts. Our last trip we stayed in a guesthouse in Treasure Beach, on Tranquility Bay, and absolutely loved it. We walked everywhere (so much walking I think my feet are still bruised) at all hours and never felt unsafe at all. One night we got lost and had forgotten our flashlight (it gets very dark there at night), we were six miles away from our place and walking little dirt tracks trying to find our way back. Ended up running into some random guy walking his daughter home, and he walked us all the way back to our place. We were just amazed, and really decided then that we wanted to get out and explore the island further. You guys have given me the push I needed, Portland is up next. Again, many thanks.

----------


## *vi*

TAH,

I understand your cautiousness.  After all, you are being accompanied by your precious Empress.  Keeping that in mind, I would never recommend to anyone a place, event or person that would require one to be overly guarded.  Portland allows me to walk, play and dance without being noticed.  It may be because I dont project radiant beauty as I envision your Empress does.  Or it could be that they just dont care.  Either reason, Im rarely approached, let alone harassedespecially on the beaches..,and never do I feel I need to watch my back.  

Accommodationsokay there are no RIUs, Sandals or Breezes in Portland.  Unique/Specialty hotels, villas and guesthouses are what you will find.  I need a kitchen/kitchenette so I search for villas and guesthouses.  From all the places I stayed or toured, Winnifred Breeze is the first I can endorse on this board.  Secure, clean, good location and the owners are gems.  Mrs. Scott 876-388-1129.

Here are some pictures.







My unit was on the second floor.  The breeze was so refreshing and strong I only used the AC 3 times.  I would open the door and the wind circulated the entire unitincluding the bathroom when that window was open.  And ZERO mosquitoes.  Ill provide more details about the property in a separate post.  

Down town Port Antonio is a mess because of the installation of the sewer system, but its a clean mess and only down town.  They work hard to keep the roads clear of construction debris and water.  But outside of town is nothing but lush, green landscaping and plenty of beaches and coves for you and your Empress to enjoy undisturbed.

----------


## TAH

> TAH,
> 
> I understand your cautiousness.  After all, you are being accompanied by your precious Empress.  Keeping that in mind, I would never recommend to anyone a place, event or person that would require one to be overly guarded.  Portland allows me to walk, play and dance without being noticed.  It may be because I don’t project radiant beauty as I envision your Empress does.  Or it could be that they just don’t care.  Either reason, I’m rarely approached, let alone harassed…especially on the beaches..,and never do I feel I need to watch my back.  
> 
> Accommodations…okay there are no RIU’s, Sandals or Breezes in Portland.  Unique/Specialty hotels, villas and guesthouses are what you will find.  I need a kitchen/kitchenette so I search for villas and guesthouses.  From all the places I stayed or toured, Winnifred Breeze is the first I can endorse on this board.  Secure, clean, good location and the owners are gems.  Mrs. Scott 876-388-1129.
> 
> Here are some pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff. That place looks just about perfect for us, we're not at all high maintenance types. I will definitely check it out, and again, I appreciate the info. Did you ever finish that trip report? I was rolling right along reading there for a while...

----------


## sammyb

Good stuff...more details on this guest house please =)

TAH yes they may notice your Empress but it will not be the disrespect you encounter in Negril.  I have never been disrespected and definitely can't say the same for Negril.  Dinner at Geejam and Saturday night live jazz and dinner at Trident are good choices.  Also enjoyed the sports bar in town - Time Out.  Reich Falls, Rafting down the Rio Grande and beach days at Winnifred and Long Bay are all things you guys would enjoy.  Give Portland a chance, I don't think you will regret it.

----------


## TAH

> Good stuff...more details on this guest house please =)
> 
> TAH yes they may notice your Empress but it will not be the disrespect you encounter in Negril.  I have never been disrespected and definitely can't say the same for Negril.  Dinner at Geejam and Saturday night live jazz and dinner at Trident are good choices.  Also enjoyed the sports bar in town - Time Out.  Reich Falls, Rafting down the Rio Grande and beach days at Winnifred and Long Bay are all things you guys would enjoy.  Give Portland a chance, I don't think you will regret it.


Geejam has been on the bucket list for a while now. I still kick myself for passing up an amazing rate there last year, it was some crazy low price (less than $200/nt) considering their normal rates, and I've never seen it that cheap since that time. In Negril, I've ony ever had one time where a guy (with his group of friends in tow) made an unfortunate comment (not directly to us, but loud enough to clearly be heard). I've been pretty impressed overall with Jamaicans level of respect for a guy with his woman, but new places always put me on guard. Now, back to the rabbit hole... I have some research to do!

----------


## *vi*

*TAH*, Wow…less than $200 at Geejam???  I would have been all over that.  The property is breathtaking!!  My second choice is Match Resort.  The only reason it’s not my first is because I do need a kitchen.  But Mr. Harris and his staff are wonderful and go out of their way to take care of you.  

The last report did end quickly because I was leaving for Jamaica the next day, but yeah that was the end.  I’m glad you took the time to read it.  I will be starting a new one from my August visit in the next week.  It’s going to be a long one with a more final ending.  Hopefully after viewing the report and pictures, like Sammy said, you might give Portland a try.  

*Sammy*, I'll post more about Winnifred Breeze in the report.

----------


## TAH

> *TAH*, Wow…less than $200 at Geejam???  I would have been all over that.  The property is breathtaking!!  My second choice is Match Resort.  The only reason it’s not my first is because I do need a kitchen.  But Mr. Harris and his staff are wonderful and go out of their way to take care of you.  
> 
> The last report did end quickly because I was leaving for Jamaica the next day, but yeah that was the end.  I’m glad you took the time to read it.  I will be starting a new one from my August visit in the next week.  It’s going to be a long one with a more final ending.  Hopefully after viewing the report and pictures, like Sammy said, you might give Portland a try.  
> 
> *Sammy*, I'll post more about Winnifred Breeze in the report.


Yeah, I know, I'm still kinda depressed about not booking it right there and then. Such is life. I'll look forward to your next report.

----------


## Butterfish

Does anyone have any info on, JAMAICA Crest Hotel. They seem to get good reviews and wanted to contact them. I've sent 2 emails and no response, so far. I've called the phone number on their website. The mailbox is full!!  I ve made several attempts. Are they open?  Any info would be much appreciated.

----------


## TAH

> Does anyone have any info on, JAMAICA Crest Hotel. They seem to get good reviews and wanted to contact them. I've sent 2 emails and no response, so far. I've called the phone number on their website. The mailbox is full!!  I ve made several attempts. Are they open?  Any info would be much appreciated.


Well, if you've made those attempts and no response, I'd move on. That's generally not a good sign.

----------


## sammyb

Jamaica Crest is being run like an apartment so not open as a hotel anymore.  Check Ivanhoe, Bayview Villa, Match Resort or Jamaica Palace.  There are also a few guest houses in the area you could check out.

----------


## JitterBug

vi, does winnifred breeze have a fenced yard where guests can safely park their rental car?

----------


## sammyb

I can answer that for her, i'm sure she won't mind...yes...the drive way is a little steep but it is secure.

----------


## sabu

Our family loves the Port Antonio area and we highly recommend a visit. When our three girls we young (93 - 97), we used to rent a great little villa on the water off the road to the blue lagoon. Unfortunately, the little villa is now very expensive. I thought Moon san Villa on the blue lagoon road looked like a good option if your not traveling with a family and might be worth a look - not sure how much it cost today. I love the location near the blue lagoon, although I have no idea how it is today. The blue lagoon is cool but even in those days, the property at the lagoon was always in flux. One night, we stayed at the Jamaican Palace - which is like no place in Jamaica with the "rococo" look -- but I missed the more Jamaican vibe. I liked having a rental car because Portland has absolutely stunning scenes and scenery. We drove all over with the family for a couple weeks and did not have one insecure situation following the usual commonsense traveling precautions.

----------

